# the origin of Hwarangdo forms



## dohap (Dec 25, 2003)

I think that's interesting story and thing, that can tell a lot about HRD history.
My question is: when and where have these forms been created? 
greetings


----------



## dohap (Dec 27, 2003)

Everybody got vacation? or just nobody wants to start this discussion?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2003)

It could well be vacation! Also, some people only stop in every couple of weeks to see what's happening.


----------



## Hwarang (Jan 4, 2004)

I've never checked. What do you think?


----------



## dohap (Jan 4, 2004)

colour belt forms look like created in Korea/US. Black belt - hard to say, no animals in it, but some reminds Northern Shaolin.


----------



## Bob D. (Jan 5, 2004)

Dohap, Lee, Joo Sang did not have or teach forms at all during the 1968- 1972 period before the arrival of JBL. They were first taught by JBL.

You might be interested to know the forms taught in the early 70's to the late 80's are almost identical to the Kook Sul Won forms from the same years.


----------



## dohap (Jan 5, 2004)

Bob D.:
Thanks, but what with higher forms? Duk, Chung, Yong? (of course "old" names).
In fact I was expecting this, also similarity to KSW forms.
How many sword forms were You taught till 3rd degree?


----------



## Bob D. (Jan 5, 2004)

I think they might have been made up in the 70's with KJN. Gil Kim. 
I know a short sword form and the long sword form which is now taught with long knife form from 2nd to 3rd.


----------



## dohap (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks a lot. I was interested in this for many years
Did Master Kim "co-created" also 2nd dan sword form (one-handed, with rollings, I forgot the name)? He did it in demo I believe in Long Beach.


----------



## Bob D. (Jan 5, 2004)

It's called the "Kwan Chang Hyung" after the young Hwa rang commander. He was son of General P'umil. 
It was developed by The Lee brothers.


----------



## dohap (Jan 5, 2004)

thx


----------



## Bob D. (Jan 5, 2004)

Correction: According to a very reliable source, the advanced forms where developed in Korea by GM Lee joo-Bang and GM Lee Hyun-Jun during the late 60's.


----------



## dohap (Jan 5, 2004)

also: I believed it was Gum Moo Hyung..., but I'm not so good with names


----------



## Bob D. (Jan 5, 2004)

gum moo hyung is from 2nd dan

kwan chang is from 3rd dan


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry I got into this at such a late point so if someone has answered this already I extend my apologies. 

Does anyone know the material from which the forms were derived as they were organized/constructed? By this I mean, for instance, that Okinawan/Japanese Karate forms can trace the material on which they were based back to various Chinese Boxing styles. Are there sources from which the HRD/KSW forms were derived or did the originators of the styles specified organize the hyung from scratch based on the techniques or movements they were familiar with? I understand that Dr. He-young Kimm may have organized his hyung in this fashion based on the movements of various locking and throwing techniques. Comments? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Bob D. (Jan 7, 2004)

Bruce,  An educated guess... I think because of content, that they just made them up utilizing techniques from the system. They start (White-orange) somewhat linear, then later belts blend hard-soft, circular-linear. Dynamic kicks mixed with fast hand combos (Chin na- Paqua) soft circle blocks, open hand strikes, mantis blocks. Grabs-throws combined with kicks and knee strikes. Slow Kihap - dynamic tension moves mixed in.  Fun to do, great to watch. 

If there is something that came from monks this might be part of it (In hyuk suh's hyungs too) Lets not discount the Kung fu influence. There were evidently quite a few Kung Fu schools in the late 50's and 60's. I studied 6 months with a 64 year old Hapkido KJN a few years back. He was from GM jee han Jea but also studied kung fu and judo extensivly in the 60's. He did not speak much english but I gathered it was commen (Kung Fu).


----------

